# Long Term Rental Calahonda - Puerto Banus



## DRJONATHON (May 30, 2008)

Hi
I am looking for a long term rental, between the areas of Calahonda and Puerto Banus from the beginning of October 2008 - the end of March 2009, can anyone help please? It will be for 2 adults, non smoking, and an 11 year old very quiet, clean, well behaved dog. So ideally we are looking for either a house or a villa.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

DRJONATHON said:


> Hi
> I am looking for a long term rental, between the areas of Calahonda and Puerto Banus from the beginning of October 2008 - the end of March 2009, can anyone help please? It will be for 2 adults, non smoking, and an 11 year old very quiet, clean, well behaved dog. So ideally we are looking for either a house or a villa.


I was talking to a guy when we were over there. He rents a town house in the the none time-share part of MacDonalds Dona Lola every year Oct to March. He told me that he pays 600 Euros per month plus electricity.

Nice place, straight onto the beach, indoor and outdoor pools, gym etc (you may have to pay to join the health club but most landlords have an annual card that you will be able to use).

Not sure about the dog but I have seen dogs in the none time-share part.

Try a google search.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DRJONATHON said:


> Hi
> I am looking for a long term rental, between the areas of Calahonda and Puerto Banus from the beginning of October 2008 - the end of March 2009, can anyone help please? It will be for 2 adults, non smoking, and an 11 year old very quiet, clean, well behaved dog. So ideally we are looking for either a house or a villa.



look at Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------



## weema54 (May 21, 2008)

Hi Dr Jonathon
We have an apartment just outside Fuengirola (Club la Costa) it has three bedrooms which would allow you to entertain family and freinds if needed.Great to hear that you are a non smoking family but unfortutnately not sure about your dog.
If you are interested please e-mail (mariecav54 @yahoo.co.uk) when more details will be givem


----------

